# March 25th Hornets VS Rockets



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<Center>*Friday, March 25th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *


**
*(15 - 52) * 
----VS----








http://www.nba.com/rockets*(40-27*)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Jackson Vroman #4 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Houston Rockets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Bob Sura #3 
David Wesley #7 
*Frontcourt:*
Tracy McGrady #1 
Juwan Howard #5 
Yao Ming #11
*Key Subs:*






















Jon Barry #20 | Dikembe Mutombo #55 | Mike James #13 





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*Jamaal Magloire #21<->Yao Ming #11*

_*before Rockets' game VS CAVS_

<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Wesley is coming back to New Orleans! :banana:

*Predictions:*

Jermaniac Fan: 101-97 Hornets

DwyaneWade4MVP: 88-93 Rockets

B Dizzle: 91-106 Rockets


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 97
Rockets 93


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

What do you think about new looking game thread?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This will be a tough game for the Hornets. Magloire has been playing well though.

89-95 Rockets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think this game hinges on Yao's play. Depending on which Yao shows up the Hornets stand a good chance.

Hornets.....93
Rockets...97


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thats a tight little hornets graphic, i like that. 
rockets 93
hornets 86


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> What do you think about new looking game thread?


It's great

Hornets: 95
Houston: 104


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> What do you think about new looking game thread?


 :drool:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Come on Hornets! :banana: 

Rockets 100
Hornets 93


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Jermaniac Fan on the good new game thread...

Everyone is doing a great job posting...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

81-68 Rockets 
*
Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 32
Jermaniac Fan - 49, but DQ'd
B Dizzle - 48
Pacers Fan - 41, but DQ'd
The Future7 - 35
Jsimo12 - 41
Tooeasy - 30
Theo! - 50
DanDickau - 44

WINNER: Tooeasy*

:djparty:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

off by 30 points and still win, thats crazy.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> What do you think about new looking game thread?



It looks really great, keep up good work!


----------

